# Corydora tank set up



## CorysFanatic (Jan 11, 2010)

I love these little fish and i'm thinking of setting up my 30 gallon tank focusing on these guys How should i aquascape this tank to make my cory's as happy as possible? I'm thinking a sand bed with some hair grass for most of the tank with a good rock pile in one corner with some overhangs for them to rest under and relax. I have a nice piece of bogwood i hope to have coming up from the rocks and java moss to cover the bogwood. I also would like a couple midsize plants growing out of the base of the rock pile for some more green, any recommendations for those would be appreciated, i'm a little new to plants How does this sound? Any ideas to make it better/more comfortable for its future occupants?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sand and plants is what i've alway heard from people who've had baby cories magically appear in their tanks.


----------



## CorysFanatic (Jan 11, 2010)

That sounds like good news to me!

This is what i had in mind.


----------

